# Has IUI worked for anyone over 40!



## Becs64 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi,
I am just trying to decide whether it is worth having another go at IUI, or one try at IVF.  I am being treated at the Bridge Centre, and did a IUI November cycle, which resulted in BFN.  In conversation with a second consultant at the clinic, and not the person I saw originally, he said that a 42 year old was wasting her time with IUI and I should go straight to IVF.  My original consultant still thinks there is a chance that IUI could work obviously I am very confused.  I cannot afford to do more than one cycle of anything, so wondered if anyone had had success with IUI over 42.

thanks


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi,

My mate has just had a BFP on her second IUI using donor sperm (she's single,) at SEFC in Tunbridge Wells. She's 40, but has no known fertility issues - she was simply having IUI as she has no man!

 whatever you decide.

xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi
If its your last shot I would say go for an IVF cycle. 
The success rates per cycle are higher. 
Lotsky


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

becs
I agree with lotsky if only one chance I would go for ivf as the success rates are much higher.  I am limiting myself to 3 iui cycles really beacuse I am waiting to start ivf.  I have been given a 15-16% (could be as high as 20% due to age and injectible drugs) for iui whereas ivf is 35%-40%.  It is worth asking around because I am sure that there have been lots of successful iuis for women 40+

good luck
strawbs xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Becs,
We've had 3 cycles of DIUI (husband azoospermic). Just had 3 bfn. I'm 42. We're waiting to start 4th cycle around mid-Jan. Certainly not been advised IUI not worth a try. We bought a batch of donor sperm and have 7 lots still to use. At last treatment I did ask consultant about when we should think about moving on to IVF. Our donor sperm is very good so far and we were advised to give the IUI a few more goes. Obviously my age is our biggest concern. I have no other problems. I think we'll do another 3/4 cucls and then try for IVF. There are certainly success stories and I try not to think about the stats too much. I think you need to thibk abou it alongside all the other factors, which ar of course very individual. I do think though, (for what it's worth), if I could only do one or t'other, I'd go straight for the IVF. 
Very best of luck whatever you decide.
Po. xx


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

bump


----------

